# Quelle(s) position(s) préférez-vous ????? (le dock)



## thebiglebowsky (2 Juillet 2003)

Juste une question comme ça en passant : votre dock, vous le mettez-ou en général : en bas, à gauche ou a droite ???????????
ps : petits cachottiers va !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
















...encore un thread qui va battre des records de "vus" Arrrfffffffffffffff !!!!


----------



## barbarella (2 Juillet 2003)

c'est idiot


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tout-à-fait !!! Mais ça me fait marrer !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Juillet 2003)

Déjà 9 "vus" en quelques secondes !!!!! Arfffff


----------



## barbarella (2 Juillet 2003)

11


----------



## jpmiss (2 Juillet 2003)

T'as pas honte a ton âge?


----------



## bebert (2 Juillet 2003)

Je suis passé 2 fois, et vous ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Juillet 2003)

réponse sérieuse : à gauche !!


----------



## bebert (2 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Juste une question comme ça en passant : votre dock, vous le mettez-ou en général : en bas, à gauche ou a droite ???????????
> ps : petits cachottiers va !!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Y'avait pas un thread de ce genre sur le forum X ?


----------



## WebOliver (2 Juillet 2003)

En bas...

Pis on avait déjà un sujet là-dessus... mais je sais plus où... Pas envie de chercher.


----------



## Luc G (2 Juillet 2003)

Et personne qui répond  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est pourtant, pour une fois, tout à fait dans l'esprit de Macgé.

Donc, dans mon cas, sur l'ibook, c'est à gauche (le dock)
Maintenant, sur le G5 que va m'envoyer TheBig, je ne sais pas encore


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

joli sujet en effet


----------



## krystof (2 Juillet 2003)

Toujours à l'horizontale pour moi.


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

Est-ce qu'on peux le mettre sur l'oreille


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

ou se le mettre dans le © ?


----------



## jpmiss (2 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * joli sujet en effet  *



Je ne te le fait pas dire!


----------



## Philito (2 Juillet 2003)

En dessous et nulle part d'autre pour moi...


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * réponse sérieuse : à gauche !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ma réponse sérieuse est : à la poubelle


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * réponse sérieuse : à gauche !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Tiens, un droitier !


----------



## jpmiss (2 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *  à gauche !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Comme environ 80% des mecs


----------



## bebert (2 Juillet 2003)

Position basse et de préférence caché.


----------



## maousse (2 Juillet 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> * Position basse et de préférence caché.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


idem... _a touché le fond, mais creuse encore..._ 


(ça me rappelle un truc ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## WebOliver (2 Juillet 2003)

Vous utilisez des accessoires... pour votre *Dock*? Moi je l'utilise tel quel.


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Juillet 2003)

Le mien est allongé sur le sol, à l'ouverture des applications, ça saute un peu de partout


----------



## Nephou (2 Juillet 2003)

Le mien est en bas et timide ; ce qui ne lempêche pas de de dévoiler ses applications en les mettant en avant.


----------



## kamkil (2 Juillet 2003)

A gauche mais je masque les applications pudiques 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (pas comme safari 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Bien joué pour le titre The_big!!


----------



## bonpat (2 Juillet 2003)

Ma position préférée est allongé sur le dos en laissant ma partenaire vaquer à ses affaires.
Dans la main gauche je tiens un cigare (en général un Cohiba Robusto) et dans la droite la télécommande pour monter le son du match de rugby à la télé.


----------



## jpmiss (2 Juillet 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> * en laissant ma partenaire vaquer à ses affaires. *



Lessive, vaisselle, repassage, aspirateur...???


----------



## krystof (2 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Lessive, vaisselle, repassage, aspirateur...???
> 
> ...



Non, elle flood.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> Tout-à-fait !!! Mais ça me fait marrer !!!
> 
> 
> ...

















































































moi aussi  !!! Bravo TheBig !!!

moi c'est tantôt à gauche, tantôt à droite...


----------



## bebert (2 Juillet 2003)

C'est malin ! À force de le prendre dans tous les sens, le Doc(k) va porter plainte pour tournante !


----------



## kamkil (2 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Non, elle flood.
> 
> ...



barbarella et bonpat ensemble?


----------



## bonpat (2 Juillet 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> barbarella et bonpat ensemble?
> 
> ...


Non ! c'est le contraire.


----------



## PetIrix (2 Juillet 2003)

Moi, maintenant, j'suis avec un Docker!
Ca compte ou pas ?

Parce qu'en fait, je n'ai pas vraiment de position préférée, là, s'tu veux !


----------



## tomtom (2 Juillet 2003)

Le mien est plutôt discret, mais dès que je le caresse, ses petites icones gonflent et se dressent les unes après les autres


----------



## Yip (2 Juillet 2003)

À gauche au boulot, en bas à la maison sur mon Alu...



... allez savoir pourquoi !


----------



## bonpat (2 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Lessive, vaisselle, repassage, aspirateur...???
> 
> ...



Aspirateur : aahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aricosec (2 Juillet 2003)

_pour savoir  ou il faut l'mettre
il faut bien sur etre au courant
avant tout caresser la bête
afin qu'il glisse mieux dedans

on peut aussi fair comme le dude
enfin lui appelle ça un dock
mais moi qui ne suis pas si prude
oui pour moi ce n'est qu'un pebrok

en ville il faut un parapluie
rangé dans son etui de soie
l'homme prudent le porte sur lui
sois au bras gauche sois au bras droit_


----------



## Luc G (2 Juillet 2003)

Bravo, Arico


----------



## jpmiss (2 Juillet 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Aspirateur : aahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



C'est du propre! Saligaud!!!


----------



## Bilbo (23 Mars 2006)

Aujourd'hui, j'ai envie de violer toutes les règles, je lance un double post.   

Quoique. Un même titre de tradada ne donne peut-être pas la même chose au Bar que dans les forums techniques. 

Je suis sûr que vous allez vous atteler à me faire mentir. 

À+


----------



## supermoquette (23 Mars 2006)

Le Doc les porte à gauche oui.


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Mars 2006)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui, j'ai envie de violer toutes les règles, je lance un double post.
> 
> Quoique. Un même titre de tradada ne donne peut-être pas la même chose au Bar que dans les forums techniques.
> 
> ...


oui, mais dans ton fil, y a pas de sondage, ça manque cruellement le sondage...


----------



## Bilbo (23 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Le Doc les porte à gauche oui.


Vous avez fait l'armée ensemble ? Joué dans la même équipe de foot ? 

Enfin bref, quelles sont tes sources ?

À+


----------



## Bilbo (23 Mars 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais dans ton fil, y a pas de sondage, ça manque cruellement le sondage...


Ah ça, ici, c'est le rôle de Finn. Faut toujours faire appel aux spécialistes. 

À+


----------



## supermoquette (23 Mars 2006)

Je lui ai prêté une paire de 501 un jour (il s'était viandé dans la boue) et comme il a tiré la gueule toute la journée je l'ai déduis.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2006)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Enfin bref, quelles sont tes sources ?
> 
> À+


 Une diablotine _hardante_ dont je tairais le nom.


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Mars 2006)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Ah ça, ici, c'est le rôle de Finn. Faut toujours faire appel aux spécialistes.
> 
> À+


exact, rendons a Cesar......


----------



## Bilbo (23 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Une diablotine _hardante_ dont je tairais le nom.


Je suis sûr qu'il appréciera la démarche à sa juste valeur.   

À+


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2006)

Missionnaire?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2006)

Entre Gdansk Solinarnosk, et CGT.


----------



## gKatarn (23 Mars 2006)

Mes Doc's Martens, je les porte aux pieds


----------



## WebOliver (23 Mars 2006)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui, j'ai envie de violer toutes les règles, je lance un double post.
> 
> Quoique. Un même titre de tradada ne donne peut-être pas la même chose au Bar que dans les forums techniques.
> 
> ...


 
Flûte... grillé...


----------



## rezba (23 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Le Doc les porte à gauche oui.



J'ai trouvé !

J'ai trouve une post-*Doc Position* en Limestone studies at the Institute of Geology de la Eötvös Lorànd University, à Budapest.
La fille en question est pas  super canon, mais elle est hongroise, ce qui lui vaut tout de suite bonne réputation.

T'intéresse ?


----------



## jpmiss (23 Mars 2006)

Les positions du Doc sont impénétrables.


----------



## Bilbo (23 Mars 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Les positions du Doc sont impénétrables.


À son grand dam, c'est à noter aussi.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Mars 2006)

encore un fil qui restera dans les an(n)ales...  :rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Mars 2006)

Bompi a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui, j'ai envie de violer toutes les règles, je lance un double post.
> 
> Quoique. Un même titre de tradada ne donne peut-être pas la même chose au Bar que dans les forums techniques.
> 
> ...



Alors je doublonne aussi, et je réponds pareil que dans l'autre thread : 

DT©


----------



## Aurélie85 (23 Mars 2006)

Tiens ça me fait penser que je dois aller faire un tour du côté de chez les Docks à Lausanne, histoire d'y mettre les pieds. Quelqu'un y est déjà allé?


----------



## krystof (23 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Le Doc les porte à gauche oui.




Etonnant ! Je pensais qu'il les portait derrière...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tout comme les voies urinaires, c'est à noter.


Ça, ça mérite un sondage...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2006)

Non... mais une tite sonde, histoire de voir si réellement rien ne passe le méat divin dans ce contresens ? non ? Bon.. on attendra qu'il se fasse trifouiller la prostate alors


----------



## Amok (23 Mars 2006)

Là je n'ai pas trop le temps vu que je suis en train de noter les noms des participants à ce fil limite flood pour ban en cours !


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Mars 2006)

[QUOTE='[MGZ] BackCat'Bon.. on attendra qu'il se fasse trifouiller la prostate alors  [/QUOTE]

Oui, mais non car dans son immense sagesse, il a créé le lycopène de tomate, le sabal palmetto et les pépins de courge  


*oui, je sais.


----------



## gKatarn (23 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Roberto Vendez a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Euh, j'ai vidé ma poche hier...


----------



## anntraxh (23 Mars 2006)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui, j'ai envie de violer toutes les règles, je lance un double post.
> 
> Quoique. Un même titre de tradada ne donne peut-être pas la même chose au Bar que dans les forums techniques.
> 
> ...


Au bar, c'est bu depuis longtemps  !


----------



## supermoquette (24 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> J'ai trouvé !
> 
> J'ai trouve une post-*Doc Position* en Limestone studies at the Institute of Geology de la Eötvös Lorànd University, à Budapest.
> La fille en question est pas  super canon, mais elle est hongroise, ce qui lui vaut tout de suite bonne réputation.
> ...


gros malin, va faire ta thèse d'habilitation au Népal pour voir


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Mars 2006)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Au bar, c'est bu depuis longtemps  !




Deja bu.....


----------



## Amok (24 Mars 2006)

D'où fusion !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2006)

Je nous trouve foutrement fusionnels ces temps-ci   Bon. Y'en faut un pour Finn maintenant...


----------



## Amok (24 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Je nous trouve foutrement fusionnels ces temps-ci   Bon. Y'en faut un pour Finn maintenant...



Finn n'a qu'a bannir Bilbo pour multiposts !


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Mars 2006)

Ma question du jour sera : pourquoi ne grimpe-t-il jamais au plafond ?


----------



## Bilbo (24 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Finn n'a qu'a bannir Bilbo pour multiposts !


J'assume pleinement le fait que je fais des multiposts.  Mais je rappelle que, moi, j'avais lancé un double de ce tradada. Alors si vous voulez bien faire les choses, bannissez-moi. Mais n'oubliez pas de fusionner encore. :rateau:

  



À+


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2006)

Et pourtant il le peut ! Avec cocktail, l'option est accessible


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Je nous trouve foutrement fusionnels ces temps-ci


Oui, ça me donnerait presque envie d'être modérateur. C'est dire.


----------



## Amok (24 Mars 2006)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> J'assume pleinement le fait que je fais des multiposts.  Mais je rappelle que, moi, j'avais lancé un double de ce tradada.


Il y a un mot pour les individus de votre farine, Monsieur Bilbo. Ce mot est : récidiviste". Et ce n'est pas un joli mot. En général, celui qui le porte termine les AES avec les bas morceaux passés au bleu de méthylène... Serait-ce un appel du pied pour vous faire (encore) tripoter par tous les modos ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Il y a un mot pour les individus de votre farine, Monsieur Bilbo. Ce mot est : récidiviste". Et ce n'est pas un joli mot. En général, celui qui le porte termine les AES avec les bas morceaux passés au bleu de méthylène... Serait-ce un appel du pied pour vous faire (encore) tripoter par tous les modos ?


C'est un appel, mais ce n'est pas son pied.


----------



## Amok (24 Mars 2006)

D'autant que ce même individu, a de nombreuses reprises déjà, fut l'objet de rappels sur l'aspect douteux et surtout vantard de son avatar. En tout cas, une chose est certaine: pour revenir au thème de ce fil, le lascar sus mentionné porte à gauche ! Et à la moindre souris qui l'effleure, il faut voir comme l'icône bondit !


----------



## Bilbo (24 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, une chose est certaine: pour revenir au thème de ce fil, le lascar sus mentionné porte à gauche !


Vous confondez Votre Majesté.  Romain, ce n'est pas moi.

À+


----------



## Amok (24 Mars 2006)

> Trouves un bon forgeron , au marteau et à l'enclume il devrait arriver à te remettre ca bien droit



  


Mon bon Bilbo, porter à gauche, ce n'est pas ca ! C'est, disons, une question de suspension !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2006)

Ce Fil Est Une Tuerie !!! :d :d :d :d :d


----------



## Amok (24 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ce Fil Est Une Tuerie !!! :d :d :d :d :d



Une tuerie deux points, D, deux points, D, deux points, D ?!


----------



## rezba (24 Mars 2006)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Vous confondez Votre Majesté.  Romain, ce n'est pas moi.
> 
> À+



Je te trouve un peu dégueulasse de ramener les problèmes de Dark sur le fil de la conversation.


----------



## Amok (24 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je te trouve un peu dégueulasse de ramener les problèmes de Dark sur le fil de la conversation.


Oui, mais n'oublions pas que MacG n'est pas _que_ pour déconner. Nombre de gamers ont le même problème et leur donner des liens pour qu'ils puissent constater qu'ils ne sont pas les seuls et que des solutions existent fait aussi partie de ce que certains nomment "l'entraide entre mac users".
Le seul problème est qu'au fur et à mesure de l'amélioration de leur handicap, les habitués des sous forums vont probablement deserter les lieux histoire d'aller constater l'efficacité du traitement et donc reprendre une vie normale !


----------



## gKatarn (24 Mars 2006)

Même pas : je fréquente surtout MacG quand je suis au taf. Bon, je retourne à la cave MGZ


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais n'oublions pas que MacG n'est pas _que_ pour déconner. Nombre de gamers ont le même problème et leur donner des liens pour qu'ils puissent constater qu'ils ne sont pas les seuls et que des solutions existent fait aussi partie de ce que certains nomment "l'entraide entre mac users".
> Le seul problème est qu'au fur et à mesure de l'amélioration de leur handicap, les habitués des sous forums vont probablement deserter les lieux histoire d'aller constater l'efficacité du traitement et donc reprendre une vie normale !


Ro l'aigriiiii !! Tu verras en relisant tous les passages du lien qu'en fait de problème il s'agit plus d'un avantage


----------



## Amok (24 Mars 2006)

Dans un souci d'aide, toujours, je contacte de ce pas golf pour l'organisation d'une rencontre "AES en coin". Tous ceux qui ont donc ce problème (qu'il soit à droite ou à gauche, peu importe) peuvent dès maintenant lui passer un MP pour s'inscrire. Discretion assurée et envoi des invitations sous pli anodin.
Le Docteur Evil en profitera d'ailleurs pour examiner les patients et leur apporter toute l'aide necessaire à la résolution de leur handicap.


----------



## rezba (24 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Le Docteur Evil en profitera d'ailleurs pour examiner les patients et leur apporter toute l'aide necessaire à la résolution de leur handicap.


 C'est marrant, je le voyais plutôt spécialiste en dilatation d'étuis péniens qu'en redresseur d'engins.


----------



## Amok (24 Mars 2006)

[Precision]
Devant le succès rencontré par cette AES, et certains essayant d'en profiter pour venir reluquer celle des autres alors qu'ils n'ont qu'un léger penchant et non pas un réel coude, Lorna a été désignée pour effectuer une pré-selection. Lui envoyer donc des photos du problème avant de contacter golf. Les images devront être au format 400 x 400 pixels minimum, en couleurs, et ne seront pas restituées.
Ne pas oublier de mettre dans le cadre un objet de référence droit.


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Mars 2006)

Ce fil est d'une vulgarité... 
J'en suis tout retourné.





​


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ro l'aigriiiii !! Tu verras en relisant tous les passages du lien qu'en fait de problème il s'agit plus d'un avantage



À quand le tuteur rotoïde à chatouilles ?


----------



## Amok (24 Mars 2006)

Mackie, inutile d'envoyer quinze vues différentes pour être sûr d'être pris : tout le monde l'a déjà vue un jour ou l'autre dans le stand du pommier et elle est tellement reconnaissable que tes pitreries photographiques n'amusent que toi. De plus, signer "Hanonim", c'est pas très malin.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2006)

D'ailleurs, Mackie... C'est quoi ce pseudo "Romain" ??


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> J'en suis tout retourné.


Présent ! :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Présent ! :love:


Ah ben quand même!! 

 

edit : 50 minutes... Vos reflexes s'émoussent très cher.
La révision des 2000 ans s'impose.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> [Precision]
> Devant le succès rencontré par cette AES, et certains essayant d'en profiter pour venir reluquer celle des autres alors qu'ils n'ont qu'un léger penchant et non pas un réel coude, Lorna a été désignée pour effectuer une pré-selection. Lui envoyer donc des photos du problème avant de contacter golf. Les images devront être au format 400 x 400 pixels minimum, en couleurs, et ne seront pas restituées.
> Ne pas oublier de mettre dans le cadre un objet de référence droit.


Je comprenais pas moi j'arrivais même plus à me connecter sur le forum  ma boîte est pleine :hein:

Merci frangin :love: , enfin une belle occasion de jauger sérieusement les membres de ce forum.

 Cependant quelques anomalies ont été constatées lors de vos envois : 

*1/ Aux plus timides :* si vous mettez la main devant je ne peux en aucun cas examiner votre dossier de près.
*2/ Aux tricheurs :* inutile de pencher l'appareil photo ou bien de prendre des positions scabreuses, je rappelle tout de même à ceux qui auraient l'indélicatesse de croire qu'ils pourraient me gruger que j'ai obtenu il y à peu de temps le DESS (Diplôme d'Etudes Supérieur de Sexualité) spécialité DMPD (Détection de Membres à Portance Déviée)
*3/ Délai :* le dernier délais pour l'envoi de vos photos est le 1er Avril (le poisson de la poste faisant foie)
*4/ Attention à la taille :* Certains membres devraient augmenter la compression de leur fichier : la taille est parfois largement dépassée !!!
*4/ notez* : les présélectionnés seront convonqués pour un entretien individuel courant avril : vous serez informés suffisamment tôt pour vous organiser, si vous rencontrez un quelconque soucis nous mettons à votre disposition un G.O.bénévole.


Voilà à vos ... euh à vos photos messieurs !


----------



## macelene (24 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Je comprenais pas moi j'arrivais même plus à me connecter sur le forum  ma boîte est pleine :hein:
> 
> 
> 
> Voilà à vos ... euh à vos photos messieurs !


Déjà la boîte pleine...    Je n'ose imaginer la suite ni même ton tableau de bord...


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Voilà à vos ... euh à vos photos messieurs !



Je suis bien ennuyé là, j'ai pas de grand angle...
Les panoramiques, tu prends quand-même?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Je suis bien ennuyé là, j'ai pas de grand angle...
> Les panoramiques, tu prends quand-même?




 Oui pas de soucis j'ai une grande boîte !

Par contre j'ai perdu ma loupe :hein: ...certains dossiers devront attendre.


----------



## Bilbo (24 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> certains dossiers devront attendre.


Si je n'ai guère de doute sur ta compétence, permet moi de donner ce lien qui permettra aux candidats malheureux de comprendre la réponse détaillée que tu ne manqueras pas de leur faire. Tout le monde n'a pas ta science. 



À+


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2006)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Si je n'ai guère de doute sur ta compétence, permet moi de donner ce lien qui permettra aux candidats malheureux de comprendre la réponse détaillée que tu ne manqueras pas de leur faire. Tout le monde n'a pas ta science.
> 
> 
> 
> À+


Je note que tu as de bons signets mon cher Bilbo 

 Merci pour cette précision, ce document apportera quelques éclaircissements, j'en suis sûre.
Par contre le body painting j'ai arrêté 



			
				Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> À+



Non non ton dossier j'ai plutôt mis :hein:  C- (pour les détails je t'envoie un mp ce sera plus discret  )


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Mars 2006)

Steve a même posé pour la photo !  À moins que ce soit Bob Marley mais ce ne sont pas tout à fait les bonnes couleurs :mouais:  



PS: Bilbo m'enfin !


----------



## Luc G (24 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Par contre j'ai perdu ma loupe :hein: ...certains dossiers devront attendre.



Une pensée pour TheBig  

Sinon, faudrait voir à pas confondre redresseur de torts et redresseur de tors : la formation ne se fait pas dans les mêmes écoles buissonnières.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Une pensée pour TheBig


 ZeBig j'y suis pour rien  c'est LucG qui t'a dénoncé, et puis si ça peut te consoler t'es pas le seul va ! 


			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, faudrait voir à pas confondre redresseur de torts et redresseur de tors : la formation ne se fait pas dans les mêmes écoles buissonnières.


 Je précise que je ne redresse rien, non rien de rien je ne redresse rien ni le mal qu'on m'a fait ni le bien ..oups pardon je m'égare :rose:
je disais donc je ne redresses rien : je constate juste.


----------



## Luc G (24 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> oups pardon je m'égare



sur des chemins tortueux, comme on le voit


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> je disais donc je ne redresses rien : je constate juste.



Ah non.
Normalement tu constates, tu tries, tu classes, tu catégorises et tu nous fais un compte-rendu, avec photos, noms et top-ten officiel.
C'est bien ce qu'on avait dit non?


----------



## tirhum (24 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ah non.
> Normalement tu constates, tu tries, tu classes, tu catégorises et tu nous fais un compte-rendu, avec photos, noms et top-ten officiel.
> C'est bien ce qu'on avait dit non?


tu stresses pas trop ?!.....


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> sur des chemins tortueux, comme on le voit


Ça c'est encore un coup de "jeneciteraipassonnom" qui cherche à me perdre :hein: ou à me noyer j'hésite :hein:


			
				bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ah non.
> Normalement tu constates, tu tries, tu classes, tu catégorises et tu nous fais un compte-rendu, avec photos, noms et top-ten officiel.
> C'est bien ce qu'on avait dit non?


  T'as oublié quelques étapes mais c'est pas plus mal surtout pour le bon fonctionnement de ce fil 



			
				tirhum a dit:
			
		

> tu stresses pas trop ?!.....


[mode= tant qu'à se perdre allons-y franchement] ah mais Bobby sait bien qu'il a une longueur d'avance avec moi :rose:[mode = là je suis vraiment perdue plus rien à faire]


----------



## Amok (24 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> (le poisson de la poste faisant *foie*)



C'est sûrement de la morue alors !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est sûrement de la morue alors !


ben oui  

  


pour une fois que j'ai fait exprès ma foi :hein:


----------



## Luc G (24 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est sûrement de la morue alors !



Et l'Amok qui met de l'huile sur le feu


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> [mode= tant qu'à se perdre allons-y franchement] ah mais Bobby sait bien qu'il a une longueur d'avance avec moi :rose:[mode = là je suis vraiment perdue plus rien à faire]



J'encadre!
Je fais même un pomme/C, et je file dans un autre thread pas loin d'ici!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> J'encadre!
> Je fais même un pomme/C, et je file dans un autre thread pas loin d'ici!


Tu veux une dédicace ?  (façon body painting) 


_bon 16h25 toujours rien à côté ...ouf :rose:_


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> tu stresses pas trop ?!.....



Bobby, il aurait sûrement intérêt à se faire mesurer les pustules. Qu'ils seraient ce qui dépasse le plus chez lui qu'on m'a dit


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Bobby, il aurait sûrement intérêt à se faire mesurer les pustules. Qu'ils seraient ce qui dépasse le plus chez lui qu'on m'a dit


J'aimerais bien savoir quel est le petit salaud qu'a cafté!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2006)

J'ai pas vu !!! Il avait une cagoule !!! :affraid:


----------



## tirhum (24 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Bobby, il aurait sûrement intérêt à se faire mesurer les pustules. Qu'ils seraient ce qui dépasse le plus chez lui qu'on m'a dit


j'l'avais envoyé se laver dans une belle baignoire, soigner un peu cet épiderme..... 
mais c'est tenace !!....


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerais bien savoir quel est le petit salaud qu'a cafté!



Est-ce qu'il y a un compartiment de rangement, une cachette secrète entre les pustules ?  


PS: Les rumeurs de cafetière ne sont pas parvenues jusqu'à moi :bebe:


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas vu !!! Il avait une cagoule !!! :affraid:


Patoch' tu es fait!!!   

Ceci dit, je me permets de faire remarquer les enfants que nous sommes totalement hors-sujet...

Car mes pustules dépassent, certes...
Plus que le reste, c'est possible...
Mais elles ne dévient en aucun cas! 

Elles n'entrent donc aucunement dans le cadre du fil dont auquel il est question!!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2006)

le doc doit être debout parce que couché à l'horizontal c'est qu'il est :casse: :hosto:


----------



## CLAY (25 Mars 2006)

Et pourquoi j' peux pas le mettre en haut c' dockck, si veux, hein ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Et pourtant il le peut ! Avec cocktail, l'option est accessible


Tu peux.


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Mars 2006)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Vous confondez Votre Majesté.  Romain, ce n'est pas moi.


C'est pas vraaaaiii mais t'as rien d'autre à faire ? :hein:


----------



## Bilbo (29 Mars 2006)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas vraaaaiii mais t'as rien d'autre à faire ? :hein:


Ben si, mais Sa Majesté cherchait à me taquiner, je l'ai lancée sur d'autres voies autrement plus ... comment dirais-je ... enfin plus. 

À+


----------



## krystof (29 Mars 2006)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Ben si, mais Sa Majesté cherchait à me taquiner, je l'ai lancée sur d'autres voies autrement plus ... comment dirais-je ...




Tordues ?


----------



## gKatarn (29 Mars 2006)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> je l'ai lancée sur d'autres voies autrement plus ... comment dirais-je ... enfin plus.



Euh.... impénétrables ?


----------



## Bilbo (29 Mars 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Euh.... impénétrables ?


Ces voies n'intéressent pas Sa Majesté*. 

À+

*Enfin je suppose. Sa Majesté est capable de tout.


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Mars 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Euh.... impénétrables ?



C'est marrant moi j'avais pensé à l'inverse


----------

